# Winchester rifle - Model 1873 - The gun that won the West



## Holic46 (Dec 2, 2009)

New release of my Winchester rifle. Finished in red gum or walnut


----------



## RMIGHTY1 (Nov 5, 2014)

Wow John, that is Awesome!!! I like the brass touch too. Does model 1873 mean that is when it was first manufactured? Wow, just 2 years after the Great Chicago Fire and 4 years before the invention of the light bulb! Good thing we had that Winchester, would have hated to have lost the West!

Cheers John and thanks for sharing.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

*whew!!!!*


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Once again, great attention to detail John.


----------



## Joesf (Nov 27, 2010)

Beautiful! Do you have any photos taken during the creation of this masterpiece? If so I sure like to see some of the steps involved.


----------



## Jerry Bowen (Jun 25, 2011)

Holic46 said:


> New release of my Winchester rifle. Finished in red gum or walnut



John,

You man know this, but if you don't, it might be interesting to other readers of your thread. I have read and have to assume that it is so, that Browning, the designer of your beautiful rifle, and also the designer of mulitiple other fine firearms, did all of his design in his head and would draw his concepts out on brown paper to communicate what he had in mind to his brother who was a machinist. His brother would then create a prototype from the sketches. Browning was obviously a genius and contributed greatly to the firearms industry.

That's a very beautiful rifle, thanks for the thread and photos.

Jerry


----------



## Holic46 (Dec 2, 2009)

Joesf said:


> Beautiful! Do you have any photos taken during the creation of this masterpiece? If so I sure like to see some of the steps involved.


Sorry, I did not take photos. If you go to my first edition I made about 12 months ago, in that I described the method of making it.


----------



## angelmax (Mar 30, 2015)

but can it kill.


----------



## RMIGHTY1 (Nov 5, 2014)

Sure Larry, you grab the barrel and wack someone in the head with the butt end, lol,,, :lol:


----------



## Zerk (Jun 24, 2014)

Have you ever refinished a real gun? I have a lever 1894, fun to shoot.


----------



## rohitas307 (Mar 31, 2015)

Hi


----------



## rohitas307 (Mar 31, 2015)

Hello


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

rohitas307 said:


> Hello


Hi, tell us a little bit about yourself in the Introductions section.....


----------



## Knothead47 (Feb 10, 2010)

That is really a nice project! Good attention to detail as the side plate.
Never refinish a firearm unless you check to see the collector's value or rarity of the firearm. Finishing a firearm can greatly reduce its value.


----------



## old coasty (Aug 15, 2014)

Another inspiration for the rest of us.


----------



## Multiwood (Feb 24, 2013)

Very nice John. Thanks for the very interesting history lesson Jerry, I never knew that.


----------



## mailee (Nov 11, 2005)

That is beautiful John. That is one of my favourite firearms. My father used to own one and I just loved firing it. There is something soothing about using a lever action rifle. is this a true scale replica?


----------

